# Flounder this weekend



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I'm gonna try my best to put it to em this weekend. All weekend highs in the mid 70's lows in the mid 50's in niceville. May try a little bass fishing too, but at least one night (maybe three) this weekend I'm gonna put out in the bayou and try to get something accomplished polling around for flounder! Wish me luck and I'll keep my fingers crossed for anyone else who is gonna try it out. guess i could check the :moon and tides but.. oh well i'm going anyway


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Good Luck, hope ya get a bunch. Let us know.



Skip


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck, go out and give 'em the Steel!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Make sure you give us a report whether it be good or bad. Good luck.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

oh I well. but it'll be a good one. lol


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I plan on giving it a shot friday night...hopefully will have a good report!


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I probably won't get to go friday night anless I start late and finish early. lol but saturday and sunday nights look good for me. good luck to you


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Still hopin' to see some good pics!

:takephoto:takephoto


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Stick it to 'em!!!!!!


----------

